# Color in Music



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello, it will be music with a color ( rose, yellow, etc )  we could use the word Color.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****




...Even frogs can sing it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Dalia said:


>


----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

I wasn't sure I'd find a song with yellow that I liked after Yellow Submarine was already posted.    This one isn't bad.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

*Chris de Burgh ~ Lady in Red *


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

So many color songs!  A whole lot more than there were for animals.  I should quit.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE******


----------



## Compost (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

MaryL said:


>



Well now I have to put up a sing with pink in the name.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Compost said:


>



I've got brown and blue in a song title, too.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)

Blue man Group:


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2017)

10,000 Maniacs- My Sister Rose


----------



## Tehon (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

*Steely Dan - Black Friday*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

*Lana Del Rey - Blue Velvet (Official Video)*


a


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

*Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion - 1969*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

WOW!   for that one!    ^^^


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

For Dalia for creating this thread...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

Lot's of blue here...

Isn't   blue everybody's fab color!!!! I know it's mine!



*The Beatles - For You Blue (from Get Back Sessions)*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

^^^Sound advise^^^

*****CHUKLE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

wooohooooooooooooooo
*Prince - Little Red Corvette (Official Music Video)*

**
**


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2017)

Have a good night

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 





*Ub40 Red Red Wine Video Oficial*


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2017)

*Brown Eyed Girl*


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, some colors I had not done yet.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

And as long as I'm doing colors that are also metals


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)

Kat said:


>







I saw him live in LA back in 1957 or 58.  Can't remember the exact year anymore.  We had to sneak in to the club.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)

This is an album, but I didn't find any song titles with copper in my music.


----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2017)

Red Red Wine.....it's up to you...... 


still on that one!


----------



## skye (Sep 2, 2017)

Is this too much sophistication for this thread LOL??? ...hehe I like it anyway.....





*Dave Brubeck and Tony Bennett 1962 - That Old Black Magic*


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2017)

Melvin Van Peebles asks the eternal question, 
What is the color of I miss you?


----------



## skye (Sep 2, 2017)

With this song I say good night to you  ... I love you all very much.

*Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues*


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2017)

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 3, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)

Black Sabbath.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)

Golden streets baby


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 10, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 10, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 10, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 11, 2017)

"Blue Colored Days"-my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders during his days in 1974 with an act named Pyramid

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 19, 2017)

For fun...



The not so fun part - I remember hearing these on the radio.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)

Have a bunch of red:


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Maggdy (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2017)

Tie a Yellow Ribbon


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Borillar (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 2, 2018)




----------

